

UK Student Fined By College For Flirting Site — The Zuckerberg Story This Is Not - derekc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/31/uk-student-fined-by-college-for-flirting-site-%E2%80%94-the-zuckerberg-story-this-is-not/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
run4yourlives
Do universities in the UK have some sort of quazi-legal powers over the
average citizen?

I fail to see why he's actually listening to them at all. He has a successful
product and a possible revenue stream, what the uni gonna do, kick him out?

~~~
_0ffh
Incidentally, that is exactly what they are threatening him with... :-/

~~~
run4yourlives
But that's what I mean... really, who cares?

It's not like he can't attend another institution, and his product seems to
have enough legs that cash won't be an issue...

